# New Way to Marlin Fish



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Check out this first video called"Gannett Man". All I can say is wow! If this is fake then they fooled me is all I can say.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">http://www.theultimatefishingshow.com/video

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

That is an awesome video.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

holy shit- if that is legit that guy deserves a medal of honor


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

NO WAY:nonono


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea im betting it is fake


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Sure it's real. I do it all the time.......:letsdrink


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

While I'm pretty skeptical I really can't find one particular reason why this would be impossible. I've wired and/or billed in the neighborhood of 30-40 billfish and feel like I have a pretty good grasp of what they are capable of....can anyone give a specific reasonwhy this video is fake or can you just say its fake without any basis like previous posters have done?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (7/15/2008)*While I'm pretty skeptical I really can't find one particular reason why this would be impossible. I've wired and/or billed in the neighborhood of 30-40 billfish and feel like I have a pretty good grasp of what they are capable of....can anyone give a specific reasonwhy this video is fake or can you just say its fake without any basis like previous posters have done?




This guy has done some crazy shit so the only thing that makes me think this was bogus is the video. How did they get someone in the water under the fish to film it?


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought about that too....but thats as easy as having a support boat below with a diver in it. Ya know?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

They were working a bait pod too.....


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Its real guys , seen the show and the web site . The guy is nuts!

you should see the other stuff he pulls off....plus consider he is not fishing dirty water off pensacola......he's in New Zealand or Austrailia where they have so many more fish than we do you can jump from planes and catch them.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess it could be done. Seems like it would be easy to get speared though!


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

No way!! as soon as youjumped onthat marlinit would go ballistic!!!!


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdownthat s%^* is crazy.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats crazy!!!!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

that is wicked. i wish i had the stones to try something like that.


----------



## post42 (Oct 30, 2007)

That's BS. When the guy is standing on the heli getting ready to jump, he's wearing khakis. When he lands in the water he's wearing board shorts. The water shot is of someone jumping in on a tired fish after a release. Otherwise, the jumper would get his ass kicked by a green fish.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage>That's BS. When the guy is standing on the heli getting ready to jump, he's wearing khakis. When he lands in the water he's wearing board shorts. The water shot is of someone jumping in on a tired fish after a release. Otherwise, the jumper would get his ass kicked by a green fish.


He is wearing the same pair of shorts the entire time. I don't see any khaki shorts anywhere in the entire video....you need to look again. Also, the fish seems to be pretty lit up when he has hold of it in the water. Still no proof that this video is fake.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, I have seen this guy's video's more than once. It really is crazy. And if I do remember correctly, he is in Australia.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I sure as hell would like to see Wade jump out of a helo after a marlin!!!!

Lets start the pot at $100...who else wants to donate to the cause?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm callin bs only because of the sudden switch of camera angles. i find it hard to believe they already have a cam under the water, under the fish, as well as one from the boat. because it switches so suddenly as opposed to truly showing him land on the fish from above, i am callin hoax. however, it is funny as hell. at that altitude, if he jumped on that damn fish, no doubt in my mind he would have really hurt himself, as well as probably taken that primary dorsal ray straight to the gut or in between his legs.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Shutup Woody....you're a hoax.


----------



## Dman (Feb 7, 2008)

i am definitely saying hoax....i am thinking her jump off a boat on the fish, whihc is still impressive, but not out of the helicopter

or if it was out of the helicopter it was next the boat and less than 15 feet up

good editing either way


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

The only prob with getting a pot going to actually try it is how do you prove it's not fake when you do actually jump on the fish  Seems like a tough crowd...It was def worth the watch though!


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Another point that its a fak is why would he jump out with his sunglasses on???


----------



## the donkey (Jun 3, 2008)

> *bottomfisher01 (7/20/2008)*Another point that its a fak is why would he jump out with his sunglasses on???




maybe the polarized lenses helped him see the fish clearly??


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl25_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl25_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl25_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl25_lblFullMessage>Another point that its a fak is why would he jump out with his sunglasses on??? </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Its clear on the video that he jumped out of the helicopter with his sunglasses on....how does that make it "fak"?


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm calling BS..


----------

